# I LOVE my new lens (56K? No Way)



## lostprophet (Apr 10, 2007)

For the first time in weeks, no, months, I've taken new photos! No edits of old photos, NEW PHOTOS. And if feels great!

And whats more I'm in love with my new lens

*CLICK IMAGE FOR HIGH RES

*BLACK KITES

1




2




3




4




5




BALD EAGLE

6




BRAHMINY KITE

7




AFRICAN FISH EAGLE

8




9




10




EURASIAN BLACK VULTURE

11




12




GREAT GREY OWL

13




BARN OWL

14




GREY HERON

15




16





but I'd happily trade all the above if this shot was in focus






Please comment


----------



## Antarctican (Apr 10, 2007)

Wow, lots of awesome shots in here!  1, 4, 7, 12, and 16 are my faves (I can't possibly narrow it down any further than that).  I can see why you love the new lens!!


----------



## Rayna' (Apr 10, 2007)

wow...I love the first pic!  what new lens did you get?


----------



## deggimatt (Apr 10, 2007)

Fantastic-- what camera are you using? what lens?


----------



## Mainiac (Apr 10, 2007)

Holy crap! Those are amazing! I love #1 #4 #5 #6 #8 #13.:thumbup:


----------



## 250Gimp (Apr 10, 2007)

They are all awesome, but my fav is #4!! The detail in it is amazing! That last shot is a great one out of focus or not.

Cheers


----------



## Ockie (Apr 10, 2007)

they are all awesome...
I love  EURASIAN BLACK VULTURE shots...


----------



## Tangerini (Apr 10, 2007)

I expecially love #3 #4 #7 #11.  
Yay for getting out and taking more pictures!!  And yay for your new lens!


----------



## mdw (Apr 10, 2007)

Just great shots! Superb!


----------



## BoblyBill (Apr 10, 2007)

PLEASE COMMENT?!?!?!! PLEASE COMMENT?!?! Like you would have to ask... It's a given that people would comment on your pictures. Not only the fact that you are using a very impresive lense, but simply the fact that you are a great photographer whatever lense you are using.


----------



## lostprophet (Apr 10, 2007)

many thanks everyone.

The photos were taken with a Canon EOS 1D mkII

As for lenses...

The new lens is my Canon EF 300mm F2.8 IS usm L (ok so its about 3 months old now but this was my first full day out with it )
and a Canon 70-200mm F2.8 IS usm L
both used with and without a 2x extender II


----------



## EOS_JD (Apr 10, 2007)

Stunning images there. Not a bad one amongst them!  No11 cracks me up though. Absolute corker.

I need a 1d


----------



## RedDevilUK (Apr 10, 2007)

thats a great set of pictures... i would be proud of them


----------



## midget patrol (Apr 10, 2007)

lostprophet said:


> many thanks everyone.
> 
> The photos were taken with a Canon EOS 1D mkII
> 
> ...


And you afford all of this how, exactly? 

Damn nice work here... Huge fan of 1, 4, 6, 13


----------



## zioneffect564 (Apr 10, 2007)

yes what do you do for a living? haha 

4 is my favorite


----------



## Alex06 (Apr 10, 2007)

Oh, those are fantastic! Please, keep taking more!  Love the poses in 16,6 3,1.  #1 is simply gorgeous.  Enjoy your new lenses!


----------



## lostprophet (Apr 11, 2007)

midget patrol said:


> And you afford all of this how, exactly?
> 
> Damn nice work here... Huge fan of 1, 4, 6, 13





zioneffect564 said:


> yes what do you do for a living? haha
> 
> 4 is my favorite



what can I say? I work in a camera shop and there is a wonderful thing called "staff discount" in other words I get stuff at trade price :blushing: 

and a BIG thank you to everyone else


----------



## tpe (Apr 11, 2007)

Excelent shots all of them, the only criticism is that there are too many to comment on individually, you shoud save them up and put them out one at a time so we get treated everyday .

tim


----------



## Cheese (Apr 11, 2007)

lostprophet said:


> what can I say? I work in a camera shop and there is a wonderful thing called "staff discount" in other words I get stuff at trade price :blushing:
> 
> and a BIG thank you to everyone else




Camera shop?! You spend more time in Burger King!


----------



## MonteMama (Apr 11, 2007)

Wow. Just plain WOW.


----------



## ariadne76 (Apr 11, 2007)

Amazing!  I love #13!


----------



## lostprophet (Apr 11, 2007)

Cheese said:


> Camera shop?! You spend more time in Burger King!



you just remember who is in charge this week! I can make you life hell


----------



## lostprophet (Apr 12, 2007)

250Gimp said:


> That last shot is a great one out of focus or not.
> 
> Cheers



Sorry, I missed your reply. I have to admit when I was playing some back on the LCD my heart stopped when I saw that shot, the moment I got home that was the shot that was opened first and .... ARRGGHHH!! out of focus!!! Well I now have a good excuse to go back, not that I ever need an excuse


----------



## astrodav68 (Apr 12, 2007)

nothing to say... just to see...

thank you for sharing


----------



## CFRacer22 (Apr 12, 2007)

very nice shots, I like to many of them to list


----------



## TIM9G (Apr 12, 2007)

You certainly got some better results than I did. I like the Brahmany kite sitting in the tree....good colours and composition. That scruffy vulture raises a smile too.

Tim
www.9g-photography.fotopic.net


----------



## snownow (Apr 12, 2007)

WOW,,, all you can say about these.


----------



## lostprophet (Apr 13, 2007)

cheers everyone


----------



## the real slim aidy (Apr 13, 2007)

i love all these pics no1 my fav


----------



## lostprophet (Apr 13, 2007)

cheers Aidy


----------



## James79 (Apr 13, 2007)

awesome pictures !

I have to ask ... where were those taken ?


----------



## lostprophet (Apr 13, 2007)

thanks

they were taken at The Hawk Conservancy just off the A303 outside of Andover. Its the best £9 you'll ever spend!


----------



## Holly (Apr 14, 2007)

These are great!!


----------



## Mohain (Apr 14, 2007)

Detail is amazing. Lovely shots LP. LOL @ the vulture :mrgreen:


----------



## lostprophet (Apr 14, 2007)

many thanks


----------



## AIRIC (Apr 15, 2007)

Nice work Andy, great action shots.

Eric


----------



## SleepingWolf (Apr 16, 2007)

Congrats on the new lens..lucky guy.
Great shots, all...particularly love the vulture...


----------



## lostprophet (Apr 16, 2007)

cheers guys


----------



## Fangman (Apr 19, 2007)

That scruffy vulture is superb - just how I look and feel in the morning.   Was green with envy over you gear until I read further and saw where you worked - I was fortunate in having my dentistry like a paid hobby so enjoy the perks and folks who come in the shop and let us share it with you in your postings.    Still waiting for the penguin shots!


----------



## HoboSyke (Apr 19, 2007)

Terrific shots and lenses!!!

Shot 4 is an absolute cracker!!!!!! Amazing!! I aspire to take something like that one day if there were any good bird life around my area!! LOL.!!!!!


----------



## GreenNV (Apr 19, 2007)

Wicked shots!!!


----------



## neogfx (Apr 19, 2007)

Bald Eagle, Fish Eagle and Tawny Owl are my faves, but that last shot would have been awesome!
What lens did you get? What sort of focal length do you have on it? I'd love a longer focal length on my lens, I only have a 300mm at the moment.


----------



## lostprophet (Apr 19, 2007)

many thanks one and all!

The new Lens is a Canon 300mm F2.8
The above shots were taken either with the 300mm F2.8 or the Canon 70-200mm F2.8, a few with a 2x extender


----------



## neogfx (Apr 19, 2007)

f2.8, lucky bugger, mine starts at f4.5, at that the extender obviously loses its autofocus as well, still debating the purchase.


----------



## Jeff Canes (Apr 19, 2007)

not bad, you did a jog good with these


----------



## MostlyDigital (Apr 19, 2007)

Woah! Awesome!! How did you get so close? How far away were you?


----------



## lostprophet (Apr 20, 2007)

MostlyDigital said:


> Woah! Awesome!! How did you get so close? How far away were you?



anything from 2 meters to about 15 meters, for some I was in a bird watchers hide and the others I was just sat on a bench during a bird of prey display


----------



## GoM (Apr 20, 2007)

O rly?
Ya rly?
No wai!

Fantastic shots. Get out more!


----------



## lostprophet (Apr 20, 2007)

GoM said:


> Fantastic shots. Get out more!



Wish I could get out more, problem is there's a thing called work


----------



## Silverpenguin (Apr 20, 2007)

Good stuff, was this at the Hawk Conservancy by any chance? I got one of my best shots ever there of a Bald Eagle.


----------



## lostprophet (Apr 21, 2007)

Silverpenguin said:


> Good stuff, was this at the Hawk Conservancy by any chance? I got one of my best shots ever there of a Bald Eagle.



indeed they were, or as I like to call it "my second home" not sure if you've been this year but if you haven't they now have a new flying demo where they fly Owls and a few Hawks through a newly cleared wooded area.


----------



## doenoe (May 29, 2007)

awesome mate
Never seen a Brahminy Kite. it looks great. As do all the shots. Just wicked stuff


----------



## Unreal Tuner (May 29, 2007)

Wow!  Great photos!  I like #6.  Great lens.  Where were these taken?


----------



## Mansi (May 29, 2007)

congrats on the lens andy! must beee sweeeeeeeet going by the pics..
these are just gorgeous.. you must feel good about them 
yay.. great to see photos from you 
i can not pick a fave! 
tfs


----------



## lostprophet (May 29, 2007)

cheers everyone and MANSI !!!!!! good to see you back :hugs:


----------



## Bifurcator (Jun 20, 2008)

lostprophet said:


> For the first time in weeks, no, months, I've taken new photos! No edits of old photos, NEW PHOTOS. And if feels great!
> 
> And whats more I'm in love with my new lens
> 
> ...



Whoa! 4 and 6 look totally rad!  Especially 6 - he's really expressing his eagleness!

I like #16 allot too but it's not "rad" specifically.


----------

